# Intel Core i5 Verpackung abgelichtet!



## fresh_dumbledore (7. August 2009)

Heute wurde die Verpackung des kommenden Intel Core i5 abgelichtet!
So wird sie aussehen:

Kühler und CPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verpackung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:http://ht4u.net


MfG fresh_D


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

Uiiii wieder so ein Müll boxed Kühler wie bei den 45nm Core 2s. jay! ....


----------



## Tecqu (7. August 2009)

der Boxed Kühler sieht mal wieder schön unterdimensioniert aus 
Ansonnsten enspricht die Verpackung wohl der Erwartung. Ich hab sie mir schon so vorgestellt


----------



## riedochs (7. August 2009)

Der Kühler deutet auf die TDP hin, die scheint niedrig zu sein.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (7. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Uiiii wieder so ein Müll boxed Kühler wie bei den 45nm Core 2s. jay! ....



Jop, dann wird die Lautstärke wohl auch fast identisch sein...


----------



## PontifexM (7. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Kühler deutet auf die TDP hin, die scheint niedrig zu sein.


 eben ,und somit völlig ausreichend.


----------



## Ratty0815 (7. August 2009)

Naja zwar schön diese zu sehen, aber eine Wunderpackung habe ich auch net erwartet!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (7. August 2009)

Immerhin kann man einen Blick auf den Boxed Kühler und das Design werfen


----------



## CrashStyle (7. August 2009)

Wie stefan sagt OC wird überbewärtet. Schaut aber gut aus die verpackung find ich.


----------



## Explosiv (7. August 2009)

Wegen einer Verpackung News  ?

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der Kühler deutet auf die TDP hin, die scheint niedrig zu sein.



Du darfst nicht vergessen, das der Durchmesser vom LGA1156 deutlich größer ist als vom LGA775 (aber nicht so groß wie beim LGA1366, warum auch immer)...


----------



## hyperionical (7. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wie stefan sagt OC wird überbewärtet. Schaut aber gut aus die verpackung find ich.



Überbewertet?
Lustige Äußerung im Extreme Forum und ich weiß nicht ob Taktsteigerungen von 50-100% überbewertet sind. Nur damit kann mein C2D noch alles wegarbeiten und ich muss kein Geld für einen Quad raushauen. Und über Grakas reden wir da noch garnicht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Du steigerst deinen C2D um 100% in der Taktfrequenz?


----------



## Chrisch (7. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, das der Durchmesser vom LGA1156 deutlich größer ist als vom LGA775 (aber nicht so groß wie beim LGA1366, warum auch immer)...


"deutlich" größer haut auch nicht hin. Der Lochabstand ist von 72 auf 75mm gewachsen (775 vs. 1156), das lässt nicht sehr viel mehr zu.

Für den standard Betrieb ist der Kühler i.O. und auch recht leise (sofern das Board gescheit regelt). Für OC ist das Teil jedoch nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (8. August 2009)

Des neue Logo find ich voll klasse xD
Is nur noch die frage obs das auch in der Form zum aufkleben gibt^^


----------



## KTMDoki (8. August 2009)

Chrisch schrieb:


> "deutlich" größer haut auch nicht hin. Der Lochabstand ist von 72 auf 75mm gewachsen (775 vs. 1156), das lässt nicht sehr viel mehr zu.
> 
> Für den standard Betrieb ist der Kühler i.O. und auch recht leise (sofern das Board gescheit regelt). Für OC ist das Teil jedoch nicht zu gebrauchen



ich finde, dass in Moment kein Boxed-Kühler in Ordung is...
Einfach alle zu laut, egal ob Intel oder AMD...

so long...

ein gescheiter Kühler drauf, empfehle ich dies auch jeden und bau einen auch IMMER drauf


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Stormtrooper500D schrieb:


> Des neue Logo find ich voll klasse xD
> Is nur noch die frage obs das auch in der Form zum aufkleben gibt^^



Klar gibts die, sonst wären die Logos ja auch reichlich sinnlos.^^


----------



## Hademe (8. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wie stefan sagt OC wird überbewärtet. Schaut aber gut aus die verpackung find ich.



Is ja wohl ne dämliche Aussage!  Man kann heute so enorm viel aus CPU´s und GPU´s rausholen, da is es doch wirklich dämlich, nicht dass ganze Potenzial aus der Hardware zu holen.
Scheinbar ist dir die Packung wichtiger, als der Inhalt!
Und wenn OC für dich uninteressant ist, dann kauf dir ne Konsole!


----------



## riedochs (8. August 2009)

DeiMuddaInSchoen schrieb:


> Is ja wohl ne dämliche Aussage!  Man kann heute so enorm viel aus CPU´s und GPU´s rausholen, da is es doch wirklich dämlich, nicht dass ganze Potenzial aus der Hardware zu holen.
> Scheinbar ist dir die Packung wichtiger, als der Inhalt!
> Und wenn OC für dich uninteressant ist, dann kauf dir ne Konsole!



So daemlich ist die Aussage nicht. Unter 10% Mehrleistung ist nicht spuerbar und nur per Schwanzmarks nachweisbar.

Also am ehesten bei der CPU. Wenn du z. B. deiner Grafikkarte 30Mhz mehr Takt gibst faellt das noch unter die Messtoleranzen.


----------



## Chrisch (8. August 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> ich finde, dass in Moment kein Boxed-Kühler in Ordung is...
> Einfach alle zu laut, egal ob Intel oder AMD...
> 
> so long...
> ...


Hab hier schon seit ewigkeiten nur boxed Kühler im Einsatz. Wenn du die im Bios auf "silent" stellst (Asus) dann ist vom Kühler nichts zu höhren und kühlen tut er auch ausreichend.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Das möchte ich mal erleben das ein so ein Mini-Teil einen Q9650 zB leise und unter 60° kühlt. 
Da hilft selbst nen ach so tolles ASUS Board nix mehr.


----------



## -Philipp- (8. August 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Wegen einer Verpackung News  ?


  Wieso wegen einer, ich seh drei


----------



## Leopardgecko (8. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Uiiii wieder so ein Müll boxed Kühler wie bei den 45nm Core 2s. jay! ....





KTMDoki schrieb:


> ich finde, dass in Moment kein Boxed-Kühler in Ordung is...
> Einfach alle zu laut, egal ob Intel oder AMD...
> 
> so long...





ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das möchte ich mal erleben das ein so ein Mini-Teil einen Q9650 zB leise und unter 60° kühlt.
> Da hilft selbst nen ach so tolles ASUS Board nix mehr.



Box-Kühler sollen auch nicht einen Kühl- oder OC-Rekord aufstellen.
Sie  sollen die CPU beim Betrieb *innerhalb ihrer Spezifikation* auf *unkritischen* Temperaturen halten.
Und das sie das tun,  könnt nicht einmal ihr bestreiten.
Die Lautstärke ist dabei eher zweitrangig und meiner Meinung nach immer noch im vertretbaren Rahmen, solange keine Volllast abgerufen wird.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Das der boxed Kühler nicht fürs OC ist, ist mir klar!
Trotzdem sind diese mini Kühler ein Witz, nur weil Intel wieder mal sparen muss....


----------



## Leopardgecko (8. August 2009)

Und wieso schimpfst du nicht auch über AMD?
Die machen es auch nicht besser.
Außerdem bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, welchen Kühler er verwendet.
Warum sollte Intel also einen größeren Kühler beilegen, wenn 90% aller Käufer doch einen anderen verwenden?
Das würde die Box-Version nur unnötig verteuern, was dann der Kunde wieder zahlen muß.
Dann wärst du wahrscheinlich wieder über den Preis am schimpfen...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (8. August 2009)

Also mein Phenom II Boxed Kühler kühlt meinen 955 BE immer schön auf ca.45°C.Und im Moment dreht der Lüfter kaum mal auf
AMDs Boxed Kühler ist locker 10 mal so gut wie der von Intel.AMD macht wenigstens Headpipes dran.Und ein Ordentlich schneller Lüfter ist auch drauf.
Und AMDs Kühler ist noch einmal ne Nummer größer als der von Intel.

MfG fresh_D


----------



## Leopardgecko (8. August 2009)

fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Also mein Phenom II Boxed Kühler kühlt meinen 955 BE immer schön auf ca.45°C.Und im Moment dreht der Lüfter kaum mal auf
> AMDs Boxed Kühler ist locker 10 mal so gut wie der von Intel.AMD macht wenigstens Headpipes dran.Und ein Ordentlich schneller Lüfter ist auch drauf.
> Und AMDs Kühler ist noch einmal ne Nummer größer als der von Intel.
> 
> MfG fresh_D



Wenn ich mir die mickrigen Boxed-Kühler von meinen 4450e und 4850e so anschaue, sehe ich da nichts von einer Heatpipe.
Wohl aus dem Grund, das die zwei Zwerge sowas nicht brauchen, im Gegensatz zu deinem "Heizkraftwerk".
Also wird AMD da wohl auch nicht unnötig Geld investieren.
Und bei genauerer Betrachtung ist der Boxed-Kühler von meinem Q6700 auch größer (höhere Lamellen) als der von meinem E6700.
Es gibt schielßlich nicht nur einen Typ von Boxed-Kühler bei Intel, auch wenn sie sich vom Aussehen her ähneln.
...also nicht immer Apfel mit Birnen vergleichen.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Und wieso schimpfst du nicht auch über AMD? Die machen es auch nicht besser.



Weil es hier um das Thema Intel und i5 geht, nicht um AMD...



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Außerdem bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, welchen Kühler er verwendet.



Das hab ich nie bestritten.



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Warum sollte Intel also einen größeren Kühler beilegen, wenn 90% aller Käufer doch einen anderen verwenden?



Also du willst mir jetzt erzählen das 90% der PC Nutzer ihren PC selber zusammenbauen? Ahjaa....



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Das würde die Box-Version nur unnötig verteuern, was dann der Kunde wieder zahlen muß.



Tja, dafür würde sich der Kunde freuen einen kühleren und leiseren PC zu haben, statt einen heizenden Düsenjet zu haben.



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Dann wärst du wahrscheinlich wieder über den Preis am schimpfen...



Über die Preispolitik bei Intel sag ich jetzt mal nichts... Zumal ein etwas größerer Kühler vielleicht nen paar Euro ausmacht, wenn überhaupt so viel.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. August 2009)

Der Boxed Kühler ist doch eigentlich egal?
Wenn man den nutzt okay praktisch für Leute die kein extra geld rausschmeißen wollen...wer keinen boxed haben will kann ja wenn verfügbar ne "tray" version kaufen ohne kühler^^.


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

Ich benutze den Boxed bei meinem E2140 und muss sagen der ist nicht höhrbar. Die Boxed Kühler sind besser als ihr Ruf.


----------



## zuogolpon (9. August 2009)

So da muss ich als nehalem i7 User auch meinen Saft dazugeben. 
Der kühle erreicht perfekte Ergebnisse. Alles im grünen Bereich. Er ist doch wesentlich größer als der 775, also vom Augenmaß.
Leise ist er allemal. Es gibt sicherlich leisere Lösungen, aber er ist nicht im Idle hörbar, und wer ne Geforce 200er hat der brauch sich keine Sorgen zu machen, denn die übertötnt den i7 Lüfter im 3D auf jedenfall. 

Boxed kühler sind seit 1366 wirklich erste Sahne und wers nicht glaubt guckt sich mal meinen weißen boxed-Kühler in der Sig an.
Auch optisch nicht schlecht.

MfG
Z

Ok hab jetzt dauerhaft 100% f@h CPU auslastung, da wirds im Gehäuse recht warm und jetzt ist er im Idle herauszuhören, aber wahrscheinlich nur weil ichs Seitenteil abgemacht habe. | Aha, bestätigt, es war das Seitenteil.


----------



## superman (9. August 2009)

Mir ist egal wer welchen Kühler nutzt und was für ein Boxed-Kühler dabei ist. Ich jedenfalls hab den Boxed bei meinem i7 gleich in die Tonne geworfen - ohne ihn überhaupt richtig anzuschauen! 

Bei meinem zweiten System in meinem Tonstudio hab ich einen C2D der mit dem Boxed läuft und ist praktisch unhörbar (und silent ist neben stabilität das wichtigste Kriterium für einen PC im Tonstudio)


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

oh man da is ja der boxed kühler vom phenom noch schöner


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> oh man da is ja der boxed kühler vom phenom noch schöner



Wieder Kühler aussieht ist mir eigentlich vollkommen egal.


----------



## zuogolpon (9. August 2009)

Wer den boxed-kühler nicht anschaut in die Tonne kloppt, Tonstudio hin oder her, der brauch eigentlich auch nichts zu sagen. Denn dieser kann auch nicht richtig bewerten. Schließlich bezahlt man auch den Kühler.
Nochmal:
Der i7 Kühler/Lüfter zumindest erzielt so gute Ergebnisse wie die meisten optionalen Kühler für 1366, er ist dazu auch noch leise, was man von anderen Lösungen nicht behaupten kann.

1-2 Grad °C Unterschied, auch beim OC, machen einen Aufpreis von 40-60€ auf den schon teueren Prozessor nicht gerechtfertigt.
Achso: Und ich find das Aussehen, zumindest bei mir, schon genial.

MfG
Z


----------



## Schachi (9. August 2009)

Muss man sich eben einen neuen tollen kühler dazu bestelln wenn man sichs drauf steht. 
Ich find den hier auch toll ^^

Wie gut is der cpu überhaupt ?


----------



## Axim (9. August 2009)

Weiss jemand, wann die Dinger endlich kommen?


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. August 2009)

Ist ja echt ein Prachtkühler, mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis sich jeder (normale User) über die hohen Temperaturen beschwert.


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2009)

würde mich mal interresieren der vergleich boxed kühler amd gegen intel boxed kühler mit vergleichbaren modellen.


----------



## Player007 (10. August 2009)

Für 90 Watt TDP ist der Kühler aber wirklich nen gutes Stück zu klein, um den überhaupt halbwegs leise zu kühlen 

Gruß


----------



## Chrisch (10. August 2009)

Nicht wirklich, der Kühler reicht schon aus


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (10. August 2009)

Wenn man wenigstens wüsste was der core i5 Leistungsmäßig dann bringt....überlege mein zweitsystem (derzeit amd phenom) auszutauschen...boxed ding hin oder her...hab eh nen thors hammer rumliegen....


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

In sachen Leistung werden wir noch warten muessen bis die CPUs erhaeltlich sind.


----------



## darkfabel (11. August 2009)

weiß schon einer bei was für einem preis die cpu liegen wird und passt er auf die sockel 1366 boards?


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> weiß schon einer bei was für einem preis die cpu liegen wird und passt er auf die sockel 1366 boards?



Die i5 passen nicht auf die i7 Sockel, Intel hat hierfuer einen eigenen Sockel vorgesehen damit man die Kaeufer besser ausnehmen kann.


----------



## darkfabel (11. August 2009)

das is doof naja bin am überlegen mir so ein sys dann zuzu legen !!!!


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Das ist Intel. War beim P4 ja auch nicht anders. Intel kann es sich leisten.


----------



## darkfabel (11. August 2009)

die board gibts es ja schon habe ich bei youtube gesehn aber was kosten die gibts ja noch nirgends oder wann kommen die raus !!!


----------



## Chrisch (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die i5 passen nicht auf die i7 Sockel, Intel hat hierfuer einen eigenen Sockel vorgesehen damit man die Kaeufer besser ausnehmen kann.


Das die i5 nicht auf die i7 Sockel passen ist schlicht falsch, denn für Sockel 1156 gibt es i5 sowie i7 CPUs  (die passen halt nicht aufm Sockel 1366 Board)

@ darkfabel

die Boards werden je nach Hersteller und Features zwischen 80 und 200(+)€ kosten. Lieferbar soll das alles anfang September sein.


----------



## darkfabel (11. August 2009)

ok ich werde mir eins beim fachandel neben an vorbestellen.

will mir wenn dieses holen

*Intel DP55WG*

http://www.kosatec.de/web/de/shop/detail/Intel-DP55WG.749001.html


----------



## Chrisch (11. August 2009)

Na dann kannst aber auch gleich nen MSI P55-GD65, Gigabyte GA-P55-UD4 oder eines von Asus nehmen 

Intel Boards sind zwar ganz gut, aber da würde ich erstmal nen Test abwarten bzgl. OC usw.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (11. August 2009)

Die Tests werden wir eh abwarten müssen...solange er so gut im oc is wie der Rest von den intel Cpu's die ich bisher inner hand hatte dann wärs doch schonmal was


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Gerade bei Heise gefunden: heise online - 11.08.09 - Intel Core i3/i5/i7: Produktbezeichungen und Preise durchgesickert


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Da sind aber eine Menge Dual Cores bei.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

DCs werde auch weiterhin am meisten verbaut.


----------



## KTMDoki (11. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Gerade bei Heise gefunden: heise online - 11.08.09 - Intel Core i3/i5/i7: Produktbezeichungen und Preise durchgesickert



hats ja schon auf PCGH gegeben
Intel-32-nm-CPUs-Clarkdale-werden-als-Core-i5-und-Core-i3-vermarktet


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> hats ja schon auf PCGH gegeben
> Intel-32-nm-CPUs-Clarkdale-werden-als-Core-i5-und-Core-i3-vermarktet



Wer liest die Seite schon


----------



## KTMDoki (12. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wer liest die Seite schon



natürli keine Sau


----------



## Floletni (12. August 2009)

darkfabel schrieb:


> ok ich werde mir eins beim fachandel neben an vorbestellen.
> 
> will mir wenn dieses holen
> 
> ...



Nein machs nicht. Kauf nie die von Intel. die sind immer überteuert und du bekommst Boards besser ausgestattete für weniger Geld.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (12. August 2009)

Äußerst interessant, die Verpackung einer neuen CPU zu sehen *ironie*. Ich halte es für Schwachsinn, wegen so etwas eine News zu machen.


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

Floletni schrieb:


> Nein machs nicht. Kauf nie die von Intel. die sind immer überteuert und du bekommst Boards besser ausgestattete für weniger Geld.



Im Gegenteil, ich kaufe für manche Zwecke nur die von Intel.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (13. August 2009)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Äußerst interessant, die Verpackung einer neuen CPU zu sehen *ironie*. Ich halte es für Schwachsinn, wegen so etwas eine News zu machen.



tja is doch lustig


----------



## Chrisch (14. August 2009)

Nur nochmal als Info wegen dem Kühler, der Boxed 775er Kühler ist vom Durchmesser und Bauhöhe identisch mitm 1156er Kühler 

Einziger Unterschied ist der Kupferkern, den hat der 775er nicht (liegt aber wohl daran das es nen DC und kein QC Kühler ist)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. August 2009)

30Tage dauerts noch. Wan ist der genaue Relase des I3 und I5?


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2009)

Die 775 boxed Kühler haben auch nen Kupfer Kern, zumindest hat der, der beim Q9550 dabei war einen^^.


----------



## KTMDoki (14. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> 30Tage dauerts noch. Wan ist der genaue Relase des I3 und I5?



der i5 750 kommt am 8. September

-Link-

von den anderen i5ern und i3ern hab ich noch nix gehört


----------

